# morphing tadpole feeding question



## skips (Dec 15, 2008)

Simple question, I did about 3 searches and read some very good threads but surprisingly this question wasnt answered. I would look more but i'm swamped with work.

Simple question. My cobalts are morphing and have well developed front legs already. they're in a morph tank and one is sitting on a leaf half above the water now. When should I start feeding flies, bean beetles, etc? Should I just keep feeding fish flakes, bloodworms, and spirulina/chlorella until the tail is gone? 

I really appreciate the help.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

tehy won't eat once theri front legs pop and shoudl not be fed til they have fully absorbed their tail, bean beatles are not a good firt food, try melanos or spring tails.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

well you really dont need to feed at all when they are at that stage, thier mouth parts are changing and the nutrition they need is coming from the tail being absorbed. And I would only feed springs 2-3 days after their tale is gone.


----------



## skips (Dec 15, 2008)

I feel now very biologically uneducated, which is new to me. But really, I shouldnt give them food for the multiple weeks they have between when their legs pop and they absorb their tail?


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

Since their nutritional needs are being met by the absorption of the tail and since they won't eat tadpole food and cannot yet eat froglet food, correct. Start feeding springs a few days after the tail is gone.


----------



## Malaki33 (Dec 21, 2007)

skips said:


> I feel now very biologically uneducated, which is new to me. But really, I shouldnt give them food for the multiple weeks they have between when their legs pop and they absorb their tail?


It wont take several weeks they will probably fully absorb their tails in a week, no they do not need to eat until it is absorbed


----------



## skips (Dec 15, 2008)

Malaki33 said:


> It wont take several weeks they will probably fully absorb their tails in a week, no they do not need to eat until it is absorbed


I think that the coolness of my room (about 60 degrees at night) might be slowing down their development. Its been just shy of two weeks already since the arms popped and there's still some significant tailage to go. I've still got two others too that were layed at the same time and their front arms still havnt popped.


----------

